
How to set up a company in Delaware having B1/B2 visa? - mgl
I would like to set up a company in Delaware - I'm a B1/B2 visa holder and the operations will be run in Europe, although we would like to have a contact point and address in the US.<p>Do you have some experience with similar scenario?
======
pseingatl
There is no requirement that you have a US SSN to set up a company in the US.
You can get a tax id number for the corporation over the phone. Keep in mind
that the establishment of the corporation will have no effect whatsoever on
your immigration status in the US. Another issue is the apostille, which is
often an issue when there is a US company that is doing business outside the
US. Apostilles in Delaware are $250.00 USD each. In Wyoming, they are only
$25. each. Something to keep in mind if you need 10 copies of a document.

